# Today on RO



## Elf Mommy (Jul 12, 2008)

[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Happy Birthday to* clevername*[/b]! [/align]

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday to *LoznEbony*[/b]! You are truly missed and we hope to see you again soon![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*LilLoves*[/b] has joined the group and weâre glad she is here doing her research before investing in a rabbit companion for her family.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]We have several members still mourning their lost loves. Please go visit and share your condolences. [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Peg *recently lost New Hope, a bun that was near and dear to her heart and her hopes in her rabbitry. [/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]There has been some downtime that is connected with the servers. Check back in on this thread for updates if youâre having difficulty connecting to the website.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The CHAT link is BACK!!! Letâs Chat! The more often you check in, the more probable it is that weâll find a group yakking away![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Donât forget to tune into The Rabbit Show this Sunday! For time and instructions on how to listen in, check this thread![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/b][/align]


[align=center]*ThatsMySimi*[/b] feels bad for her Ash sometimes. Sheâs making some decisions and would love some feedback from everyone.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Ethan is coming home to *lurch_1987*[/b]! Does anyone have a cheap cage for sale or know of one in the area?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Our members have been hard at work constructing![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Fran (*pinksalamander*[/b]) made her own cardboard townhouse, come take a look, but donât let your buns see it, or theyâll be so jealous![/align]


[align=center]*Petalfuzz*[/b] created a new NICplaypen for Chessie! It has a great run![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Gender Fairy has been awfully busy these days! Now sheâs made a visit to *slavetoabunny*âs[/b] neighbor![/align]


[align=center]









[/align]


[align=center]*Jenk*[/b] has started a lively discussion on bun life-spans and health issues! Come join in![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*Offspring2099*[/b]âs Penny is eating her Carefresh and is breathing heavy. Please lend an ear to her trouble and give some suggestions.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Pet Bunnyâs*[/b] Pebbles isnât out of the woods, yet. Please send your thoughts and prayers that way![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*Sooska*[/b] is wondering about Swiss Chard. Is this a tasty treat for bunnies?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*Gumbo*[/b] has a skinny bunny. Is this high metabolism, or something else?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*Jess_sully*[/b] is getting one of my favorite breeds! A mini rex![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Ardara_Hills*[/b] little peanut, Half Pint, passed away, Hard not to get attached to such a sweet little face![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*Pla725* [/b]is putting out an urgent plea in New Jersey! Ten rabbits need homes! Please Help![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The following blogs have been updated with new info![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Critter Clan[/i] by *Idgie*[/b][/align]


[align=center]Milly my bun and other animals[/i] by* ellissian*[/b][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Brandt Buns[/i] by *Angieang21*[/b]âcheck out the Finn photos!!![/align]


[align=center]The Days of BunBun and Slave[/i] by *Xila*[/b] âlots of photos and commentary! Donât miss his disapproval of the great outdoors and the story behind *Prince BunBunâs*[/b] new avatar![/align]


[align=center]The Acheron (The Ack-er-on) â 2008[/i] by *ThatsMySimi* [/b]has new Bella and Ash photos with an interesting but sweet grooming session[/align]


[align=center]The Legend of Sophollo[/i] by *kellyjade*[/b] has outdoor pavilion photos of Sopie and Apollo![/align]


[align=center]Lottie and Archie 2008[/i] by *pinksalamander*[/b] gives us a look at 2 Hot Cross Buns![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*SnowyShiloh*[/b] is making our mouth water with a new ice-cream flavorâBunny Tracks![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Luv-bunniz*[/b] is thinking of adopting some birds. Do we have any quail lovers out there?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*ThatsMySimi*[/b] is a crispy critter!!! Take care of those sunburns this summer! Pass the aloe![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*ElfMommy*[/b] (thatâs me!) wants to know if there are any other Webkinz owners out there to buddy up with my new bunny lil kinzâ¦named Elf, of course![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Who is this fluffy cutie???[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2008)

Wonderful job on the Today thread!:clapping: It looks awesome! I would love to incorporate the headline boxes you made. They look great!


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow - great job of today on ro - well done :biggrin2:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you, for adding myself, my buns, and my problems into this!  

And to add, my sunburns are doing better today! Not as itchy, and not as red, I don't think *looks at shoulder* - Nope! Not as red! YAY!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 12, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Wonderful job on the Today thread!:clapping: It looks awesome! I would love to incorporate the headline boxes you made. They look great!



Thank you!!! Use them however you'd like. 


> Wow - great job of today on ro - well done :biggrin2:



Thank you!  I'm enjoying doing them. Even though hubby rolls his eyes at me for staying up so late working on them. hehe


> Thank you, for adding myself, my buns, and my problems into this!
> 
> And to add, my sunburns are doing better today! Not as itchy, and not as red, I don't think *looks at shoulder* - Nope! Not as red! YAY!


I'm glad you're feeling better. My aunt suggested using a product called Nivea. She's a nurse. It always did wonders for my sunburns. I wake up the next day with no pain.  I'm not sure if they carry it in Canada, though.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 13, 2008)

What a delightful and informativethread to read and catch up on everything Elf Mommy.
Because I am having problems posting, I haven't updated Pebbles Head Tilt. She is doing very well. Today she was chasing me around the pen and blinking as happy as can be. :clapping:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

Fantastic job on the thread today! Best one ever! I am guessing that that little cutie is Sooska's Daisy-Mae.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope, it is not Daisy Mae! I'll give you a hint, though. It IS the bun of someone mentioned on this RO Today!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 13, 2008)

I love the layout!!! Fantastic job :great:!


----------



## Xila (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I missed this- thanks so much for mentioning the blog! ^^

I'll let Mr. "Anti-Nature" know.

~Xila


----------

